# Installing 8.2 RELEASE shows as 8.1 RELEASE after install?



## jonlyb (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I've just finished installing 8.2 RELEASE for i386 from the CD Disk 1 ISO image for the second time.  I checked the MD5sum to verify I had the right download for 8.2 CD Disk 1 which can be found here:

ftp://ftp10.us.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/ISO-IMAGES/8.2/

Hash checked out fine and the burned CD even has a 8.2 directory off the root indicating to me I'm installing from the correct release as intended.

After install, however, it says that version 8.1 RELEASE has been installed instead of 8.2.


```
my# uname -a
FreeBSD my.server.com 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010
```

I'm reasonably sure I'm doing everything correctly here and have been searching for any clues as to why the 8.1 RELEASE would get installed instead of 8.2 RELEASE.

Any suggestions as to what might be happening?

Thanks in advance!
Jon Lybrook


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 6, 2011)

I just downloaded FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso from that mirror.  MD5 matches, and installed in a VirtualBox VM, it says

```
FreeBSD  8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

My guess would be that the image is fine, but there was an existing 8.1 CD image in the same directory and filename completion or some other misstep led to burning and installing 8.1.


----------



## jonlyb (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the sanity check, wblock.  

It was actually an old IDE drive in the system that had 8.1 installed on it.  The BIOS was booting to it after the 8.2 install to the RAID completed.  Changing the boot priority in the BIOS is all that was needed and viola - there was my 8.2 OS as expected.

Cheers,
Jon


----------

